# WV Shelter Hit by Fire



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/WV22.html


From: <[email protected] net>
Date: Wed, Jan 13, 2010 at 11:06 AM
Subject: Ritchie Co, WV disaster
To: 



"Fire Strikes Ritchie Co. Humane Society Animal Shelter (Harrisville, WV)

PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST

The cat building is gone, and we fear all the cats and kittens. It's 
still too dark to know if any cats escaped. Forgive me if I am 
missing anyone, but the dogs in there were a mama dog and her 
puppies, the shelter mascot Momma, Lil Dude, and Chance. I got the 
call from June at 3 AM, and the fire dept. was still there. 

The supply rooms were also in this building. As far as we know, 
everything is gone: food, medicines, vaccines, transport 
crates, refrigerators to store medicines, cat kennel cages, ex-pens 
for puppies, cleaning supplies, trash bags, litter pans, litter, cat 
food, feeding bowls, newspapers, bedding, etc. June will try to set 
up a temporary area for cat-intake. 

The most immediate need now is to replace the destroyed food. 

[removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger - board rules on soliciation] 

If you have items you can donate, please call the shelter to arrange 
a time to bring them in, or we'll find a way to meet you part way 
(I'm off work Thur/Fri). The shelter phone is 304-643-4721. At this 
point, I'd ask you only to call to make arrangements to offer 
assistance during daytime hours. We'll send out emails and updates 
to the Petfinder site as soon as we have any information to pass 
along. It is still too early to know the source of the fire.

We are grateful to the rescues who took in several of the puppies & 
small dogs from that bldg. in two transports in the last week. And, 
I'm especially thankful to the rescue that begged us to transport 
last week when I was planning to wait another week until bad weather 
conditions cleared up. Those pups owe you their lives even more so 
now than they before.

Thanks in advance to anything you can do to help us recover from this tragedy."
-- 
Dody Dunning
Mt Morris, PA
IACP #1184


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is such a tragedy, poor sweet babies. Only four cats survived.
They have pages and pages of beautiful cats on Petfinder marked RIP. This seems to be a very caring shelter.

RIP little ones...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

my heart just sank.
Rest in peace.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

They have pics and videos up now! What a tragedy, my heart sank!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't forget to help.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh how terrible..... RIP babies.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I had to go look at all of them too, so many beautiful kitties.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just called but I got their voice mail. From the looks of the pictures they have put up it looks like they are in a very rural area. Does anyone know if they are getting the community support they need? I'm going to contact Merrick (the dog food company) to see if there is anything they can do to help out. I did not leave a message with them as its long distance. Does anyone know if they've reached out to any of the dog food makers?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think you contacting dog food companies is a great idea. I doubt there is much support from the local community. I guess their immediate concern is getting food and taking care of the dogs that remain and setting up shelter for the incoming cats. They expressed food for the animals as their primary need. Maybe some manufacturers of vaccines would be willing to donate those.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tractor Supply is a great place to call for donations! Walmart also!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just sent an email to Merrick asking for help. I'll try Tractor Supply and Walmart as well.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDI think you contacting dog food companies is a great idea. I doubt there is much support from the local community. I guess their immediate concern is getting food and taking care of the dogs that remain and setting up shelter for the incoming cats. They expressed food for the animals as their primary need. Maybe some manufacturers of vaccines would be willing to donate those.


Excellant idea, can someone track these down and send off some emails asking for help?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And Lowe's. They've never been terribly helpful around here but it's worth a try. Home Depot?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just sent an email to Tractor supply. On to Walmart.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't do Walmart. All I can find is toll-free numbers but I can't be making personal calls from work. Can someone else try them?

Lets see, I contacted Merrick...would it be bad to contact Purina now???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All they can do is tell you No....it's always worth a shot. But does the shelter need more food? I would check with them first to see if they ahve a place to store it if they get to much.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Good point Michelle. I've also been watching the Chip In board and each time I check the funds are going up.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just sent and email to the shelter saying what I have done, offering to do more and to find out how I can be most helpful.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

They can probably use waterproof containers for food ad other stuff.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Send the shelter link to all your animal lover friends so they can make make a donation.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I haven't heard back from anyone as yet but looks like donations have exceeded $8400 on that Chip In monitor. I will update when/if I hear anything.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

the donation link is over 10k, lets hope it keeps going up! they said they could use walmart gift cards etc as well. praying for a miracle in all this tragedy. they have a rescue going to the northeast via a transport on the 23rd i think. they did ask to check thier animals to see if there is one someone might be interested in adopting to include on this transport. I know there was talk previously about a couple of the members of this board looking to get another pet, maybe those intersted might find one here. Just a shot in the dark.

one of the pups they have there in case anyone is interested.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Dorian. Good point about the transport and any members looking for a new family member.

I continue to send out emails requesting help. I didn't see any replys to me directly but thats not to say its not working. Hopefully some of these pleas are working and they are able to make contact with those in need. 

I'd still like to know if we have any contacts with those at the shelters who I might be able to direct these companies to.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I have received an email from the Shelter and will be talking to the lady tonight or tomorrow night. In rush right now=will update later


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just to let everyone know the latest as I have been in contact with Norma over the phone and in many emails. 

So far the immediate needs (except for a freezer) have been met. There are tons of things to do but at this point they really need to come up with a rebuilding plan. That will give them an idea of the numbers they need. 

Food has been comming in from all over and at this point they are covered with that. They have very limited storage space at this time. 

They are working feverishly to accomplish many things at once. Tomorrow I will begin helping them apply for grants as well as to continue to solicit donations. 

The local community is doing what they can to help out. There are on going fund raisers going on to help raise funds to rebuild.

There is transport avail. up North so if anyone sees a dog/cat they would like transport is available. 

I will keep everyone informed of our progress.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is a list of some of the things not covered by insurance that the shelter needs. I'm open to any suggestions on how I can best help in this area. 

Ritchie County Humane Society, Inc., RR 1 Box 3, Harrisville, WV	
Estimated List of Old Shelter Contents (not insured)	

Item	Cost Range
Medicine (vaccines, antibiotics, wormer, euthanasia fluid, tranquilizer)   	
Cages SS 
Office Equipment (filing cabinet, desk units)	
Telephone	
Two 2-way radios	
12 unit lockers	
2 Utility sinks	
Wooden Fold-up Table	
Large, solid maple antique table	
Large round table with claw foots	
3 Large Chest Freezers	
Refridgerator	
Tools (various sets)	
Vice	
Heavy Duty Canopy	
Extension Ladder	
6 ft ladders	
Pipe Clothes Rack	
Large Air Conditioner	
Micro Chip Scanner	
40 Animal Carriers	
New Kerosene heater	
2 large gas heating stoves	
Cat Litter and animal food	
Liter boxes	
Food Bowls - many stainless	
2 Large watering Bistros	
20 small 2-piece watering units	
Cat Play Stations and toys	
Dog Bones and Kongs	
4 puppy play pens @ $70 each	
2 pistols/Animal Control	
Tranquilizer gun	
Animal Control Pole	
2 live traps	
Grooming Supplies	
2 commercial mop buckets	
2 mops	
2 Scoopers	
Heating Pad	
Laundry Basket	
4 large totes	
7 cases A33 dry Disinfectant @$216 per cs	
10 gallons Bleach	
4 gallons OdoBan	
Garbage Bags 5 - yellow box	
Garbage Bags 2 Blue Box	
Canister Vacuum Cleaner	
Portable radio and tape player	
2 Electric radiator type heaters	
Mr Coffee Maker w/ SS Carafe	
Riding Lawn Mower 42"	
New Shop Vac	
Microwave	

Microscope	

Items in yellow are needed very soon	
We have 1 grant for one bank of 5 SS cages


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Would Petsmart charities help with some of the animal-specific supplies?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They should look at second hand furniture stores, antique shops often have pieces that aren't really worth alot that might have been bought in lot. 

I would definitely start contacting manufacturers of items. Eventually someone will have a heart!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thank you both for your suggestions. I am working with Donna going through the following lists of places that offer Grants to shelters....Petsmart charities is on it. 
Alphabetical Listing of Grants
Ahimsa Foundation

Albert Schweitzer Animal Welfare Fund 

Animal Assistance Foundation 

Animal Welfare Trust 

Art for Animals

Bernice Barbour Foundation Compassion for Animals Foundation 

DJ&T Foundation 

Edith J. Goode Residuary Trust

Edwin E. Perkins Foundation

Elinor Patterson Baker Trust Fund Elroy and Terry Krumholz Foundation 

Geraldine R. Dodge Foundation 

Glaser Progress Foundation 

Irene C. Evans Charity 

Kenneth A. Scott Charitable Trust 
Kronkosky Charitable Foundation 

Maddies Fund 

Marguerite Doe Foundation

Meacham Foundation Memorial Grant 

Petco Foundation 

PETsMART Charities 

Planet Dog Philanthropy 

Snyder Foundation for Animals

Summerlee Foundation

United Animal Nations - Lifeline Grants 

United Animal Nations - Animal Watch Grants

William and Charlotte Parks Foundation for Animal Welfare 

This morning I also contacted the Petfinder Foundation, Drs Foster and Smith, JeffersPet and 1-800 Pet Meds asking for their support.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Valley Vet!!! Try them. If they can't donate, they have the best prices and free shipping.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Will do, thanks Michelle.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't forget to vote for Ritchie County HS on the Animal Rescue Site - Shelter Challenge Voting

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

You can vote daily


----------

